
Ask HN: At what point did you start thinking of yourself as 'A Programmer'? - reedwolf
Was it gradual or sudden?<p>Was it when you made your first Github repo? Or maybe when you got officially hired as a coder?
======
JohnFen
It was the first time I sold a program I wrote, way back in yonder years when
I was 16.

